# lights



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I have several afx and mt chassis in need of a "front light". The bodies are the porsche 917 and ferarri 512. Does anyone sell the light that sits on the front of the chassis near the front axle?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have some replacement bulbs.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

USPS Delivery Confirmation 9101 1501 3471 1763 6506 21


----------

